# Website Opinions?



## Kristin2011 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am still working on my website and adding new links as I go along, but there are already links that are available to see. My website is based on Candles and will be having other bath and body products as well. 

http://www.lilcandlestore.com


----------



## BrittanyJRW (Nov 1, 2011)

I think your homepage is laid out very nicely. Good job! The only thing I noticed is that Accessories at the top is misspelled and then treasure and necklaces under that. 

I am going to be trying to get together a website soon. May I ask if you used a website builder? I am just hoping to not have to shell out a fortune to have a website designed.


----------



## maya (Nov 2, 2011)

looks nice, good colors.

on the front page, Tis' the season. should be:
 'tis the season or 'Tis the season.
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/%27tis

here:
Whether you are searching for handmade candles in pillar candles, glass jar candles, or tarts, we are happy to work
is an extra comma here.
yourself to some of our handmade candles, soaps, and more. 

here too
Our customized candle collection features tarts, pillar candles, and jar candles
needs a space between place and lil candle.
then you've come to the right place.Lill Candle 

shop by color has two lines of written words on top of each other. apple jacks and peel section and again under cannabis.

some of the first scent descriptions are bolded, others are not.


----------



## HartNana (Dec 20, 2011)

*more on your website and a request*

It is pretty, but needs a few pages completed or connected..and there is a line that should say "poured" daily not poure daily.

I just put up a new website using Vistaprint and would appreciate feed back on it (if you are willing)... http://www.hartnana.com

Thank you so much in advance.
~Jill


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 20, 2011)

The first things to do immdiately are to correct the spelling errors (I saw quite a few) and fix the links.  I like the colors and layout.  Good luck!


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: more on your website and a request*



			
				HartNana said:
			
		

> I just put up a new website using Vistaprint and would appreciate feed back on it (if you are willing)... http://www.hartnana.com
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> ~Jill



Love the coloration.  You, too, need to correct spelling and punctuation errors, and some of the text is repetitive.  For some reason, it bugs me to see "goats milk" rather than either "goat milk" or "goat's milk."  But that's just me.  I think it would be fun to see photos of your goats.

I am leery of the statements on Epsom salts.  I believe people with certain health problems can actually be harmed by bathing with Epsom salts.  You might want to research this further.


----------



## HartNana (Dec 21, 2011)

*thanks Baking Nana*

I agree with you that "goats" milk is kinda weird. I am just trying to target that in keywords though so it has to stay that way.  For awhile I wasn't putting in the apostrophe in Nana's..I couldn't handle it though so decided to change it.

I do have some pictures of my goats on my blog...and my llama Larry too 

I have family in Nebraska..very cool place to be from.

~Jill


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 21, 2011)

In my experience, how you type in goats for search makes no difference.  Enter "goat's milk" and goat milk comes up in all it's forms.  Try it.  IMO proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation are extremely important.  Having said that, I'm still finding boo-boos on my site, even on material I have gone over a zillion times.  If you can, I really think a photo or two of the goats would be great on your home page.  Some people just want to shop; they don't read blogs.

Where in NE are your relatives?  We like it here, but we're on the east (Omaha).  The state is like 3 different planets; the east, middle, and west.  We go from loess hills in the east to flat farmland and lakes in the middle to sandhill desert and ranch country on the west.  We used to joke that the jack rabbits pack a lunch when they head west.  Nuttin' out there!  It's breathtaking, though.  And I think we just hijacked the post!


----------



## HartNana (Dec 21, 2011)

*I took your advice*

Okay I am going to take your advice and see if it works..I will fix all of the goats to goat's (where appropriate) and I did stick a couple photos of my goats on the home page.  

When my nannies have babies (maybe here shortly) I will post the baby pictures there too - who can resist pictures of baby goats?

On my dad's side of the family everyone is from Nebraska! I have an aunt and uncle that live in North Platte, cousins that live all over and my grandparents lived in McCook for most of their adult lives.  My grandfather owned Prest Drug Store there for many years before it became a Hallmark store (I think it still is a hallmark store).

I really do appreciate  your time in going over my site. Unbiased reviews I think help more than asking your really good friends who don't want to offend you. LOL
~Jill


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 21, 2011)

Aint's that the truth!  If I want brutal honesty, I ask my sister.  She loves being brutally honest with me!  She's also a 5th grade English teacher so I make her proof sometimes.  Even she misses things.  I'm going to go look at your babies.  Sure wish I had a fresh milk source around here.  I also have family in McCook.  Be a hoot if we were related!

@Kristen2011 - How's it going with your site?  Are you doing it all yourself?


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

This is a good looking website, I like the whitespace amount. The only thing I would add is a DIV border on the main page to break up the content area and side bars. Either a simple black or green border, or add a fade background.


----------

